

Ask HN: What's up with the HN server? - noduerme


======
nickh
It's pretty slow, but it hasn't been giving me any errors.

~~~
phlux
I've been noticing comment posting and comment updates are REALLY slow for a
few weeks - standard browsing seems normal.

I was suspecting it was jsut due to the way its architected.

------
noduerme
Seems okay now. It was taking 30-60 seconds to load the first page for awhile.

